# GPS Question



## Alexander

Hey folks- I'm wondering about the logistics of using GPS. If I want to use, say, Google Maps as my GPS, do I exit the Uber app, manually write in the passenger's destination address in Google Maps, and then leave the Google Maps app open until I reach the destination, then go back into the Uber app and end the trip? If yes, then I'm guessing the address is entered into Google Maps BEFORE reaching the passenger, at which point, after the passenger gets in, I would select "start trip", then exit the Uber app and enter Google Maps?

I guess I'm wondering if there is a simpler way to do all this, or do people just use the built-in Uber GPS and skip this stuff?

Also, I've heard that it is not an issue that the GPS directions can also be heard by the passengers. Thanks for any tips.


----------



## Alexander

Gonna bump this once to see if anyone chimes in, seeing how it is almost off the first page .


----------



## scrurbscrud

If you download Waze and are running Android, Waze integrates well. Gmaps is a mess and requires 3 or 4 additional steps to get it to function which is annoying as all hell.


----------



## sts713

On the android app you can choose waze or google maps, address from uber automatically entered. Although when i was using waze with uber, it would often not work so i use Google maps


----------



## Alexander

Ah, ok, so it is linked. I have an iPhone 5, so I'm guessing it is similar. I just got activated. Got my water, mints, hands-free device, chargers, and air freshener. Just need to get puke bags (just in case), and I hit the road! Thanks guys (or gals).


----------



## sts713

Good luck


----------



## Jimmy Lee Hagerty

On occasion, I will just use the factory installed GPS in my vehicle to put the address in. It accepts intersections, and Names of places. Then I just hit arrived on the uber app, the start the trip. When the trip is completed, end the trip. Uber knows where we started and where we ended. I get paid correctly.


----------



## teshiron

Uber has not yet implemented links to third-party navigation in the iPhone app; so the steps you describe in post #1 are correct (and required). It's a pain in the ass, but at least in the SF area, Waze is 10x more likely to give you a realistic route than Uber's in-app navigation.

At least there's an easy way to switch back when the trip is done: on iPhone, when a trip is running and you switch out of the driver app to do something else like navigation, there will be a red banner at the top of your screen that says "return to Uber app to end trip", and you can tap that red banner to easily switch back to end the trip.


----------



## Jimmy Lee Hagerty

didn't know you could do that. Good info. Now if you could only change the time between uber reminders to keep uber running, that would be neat.


----------



## Alexander

teshiron said:


> Uber has not yet implemented links to third-party navigation in the iPhone app; so the steps you describe in post #1 are correct (and required). It's a pain in the ass, but at least in the SF area, Waze is 10x more likely to give you a realistic route than Uber's in-app navigation.
> 
> At least there's an easy way to switch back when the trip is done: on iPhone, when a trip is running and you switch out of the driver app to do something else like navigation, there will be a red banner at the top of your screen that says "return to Uber app to end trip", and you can tap that red banner to easily switch back to end the trip.


Thanks teshiron- I've been using the built in GPS, and it's not too bad- no problems yet.


----------



## teshiron

My suggestion is to take a moment to compare. If the ETA given by the Uber navigation is more than 20-30 minutes, then take a moment to put the address into Google or Waze and see if the ETA is significantly better. In the past two days, I've had at least two different situations where the route I got from Waze was significantly faster -- almost 10 minutes in one case (26 min vs 35), and 20 minutes in the other (21 min vs 40).

It can be awkward the first few times to do this while the passenger is waiting, but you can just say "I'm checking my route with traffic-aware navigation before we get started, I want to make sure we get there as fast as safely possible" or something.


----------



## jstrong

If you run Waze with Uber running in the back ground will Uber still calculate the mileage on the trip or will it just do a straight line fare? Also will bout apps run use the gps at the same time?


----------



## Bart McCoy

jstrong said:


> If you run Waze with Uber running in the back ground will Uber still calculate the mileage on the trip or will it just do a straight line fare? Also will bout apps run use the gps at the same time?


Guess you talking about the iphone version,but im pretty sure not matter what phone Uber will do a fare according to actually around. The time it wouldnt would be when you lose connection,and then say reconnect back at the time of drop off. Then straight line comes into play.

and what is "bout app run" ??


----------



## jstrong

After the reset Waze and the Uber app does not play well together on the iPhone. It defiantly was not feasible to retype the address into waze while on a trip. Also the iPhone only lets one app use the gps at a time making this option useless. I have sent my app back to Uber and am using my android phone which is a thousand time better and works with waze.


----------



## Doc Nyto

I'm totally new. Is it okay to use my portable Garmin? Am I correct that it can't be on the dash? But okay for GPS voice to be heard by passenger? I also have Samsung Note 4 and many GPS options there. Does anyone use that?


----------



## Moo Moo

I have been driving for Uber since Oct 2014 and I have 2322 trips under my 365 Day Summary and I have been using a Garmin GPS with free lifetime map and traffic updates. I have the speaker on the Garmin off because some riders do not want to hear each turn-by-turn direction especially if they want to take a nap on the way to the San Francisco Airport (30 min ride). My Garmin rests on a "bean bag dash mount" (purchased from eBay) on top of my dashboard. I also use the Uber supplied iPhone 4 rather than use my Samsung Galaxy S3 because I do not want my Android phone to self reset, freeze up, or slow down when I need to navigate during an Uber ride, or to start or end an Uber ride. My Galaxy S3 (32Gb memory) is my personal cell phone and I receive news alerts (local TV station news, CNN news alerts), e-mail notifications, and constant GPS connections to check out traffic situation in the San Francisco Bay Area. I do not mind paying $10 a week to Uber to use their iPhone 4 because I am using their iPhone strictly for Uber and I am using a device dedicated for navigation. I have never had riders complain directly to me about me using my Garmin GPS but they have complained to Uber about me having better knowledge of their city (probably San Francisco). Uber riders will always know their neighborhood and traffic shortcuts better than Uber drivers unless those Uber drivers live in the same neighborhoods. I have driven riders from Oakland and Berkeley to various parts of San Francisco. There is no way I can be familiar with the many neighborhoods of San Francisco as well as the people who live and work in those neighborhoods.


----------



## Doc Nyto

Awesome answer, Moo Moo. Super helpful. Thanks.


----------



## krytenTX

If your GPS does not accept intersections as a destination, try this trick. If the Pax says "take me to 2nd and main", just enter "201 Main st" as the address, and it will be close. Also, know that addresses to the South and East are odd numbered, while addresses to the North and West are even numbered (at least in the US). That will help you to get to the correct side of the street for pick ups and drop offs.


----------



## Doc Nyto

Good tricks to know. Thanks.


----------



## Claw Dogs

Alexander said:


> Hey folks- I'm wondering about the logistics of using GPS. If I want to use, say, Google Maps as my GPS, do I exit the Uber app, manually write in the passenger's destination address in Google Maps, and then leave the Google Maps app open until I reach the destination, then go back into the Uber app and end the trip? If yes, then I'm guessing the address is entered into Google Maps BEFORE reaching the passenger, at which point, after the passenger gets in, I would select "start trip", then exit the Uber app and enter Google Maps?
> 
> I guess I'm wondering if there is a simpler way to do all this, or do people just use the built-in Uber GPS and skip this stuff?
> 
> Also, I've heard that it is not an issue that the GPS directions can also be heard by the passengers. Thanks for any tips.


On Android I just use the waze integration. Click navigate from the Partner app and it opens directly to the rider address to navigate to..


----------



## elelegido

Moo Moo said:


> I have been driving for Uber since Oct 2014 and I have 2322 trips under my 365 Day Summary and I have been using a Garmin GPS with free lifetime map and traffic updates. I have the speaker on the Garmin off because some riders do not want to hear each turn-by-turn direction especially if they want to take a nap on the way to the San Francisco Airport (30 min ride). My Garmin rests on a "bean bag dash mount" (purchased from eBay) on top of my dashboard. I also use the Uber supplied iPhone 4 rather than use my Samsung Galaxy S3 because I do not want my Android phone to self reset, freeze up, or slow down when I need to navigate during an Uber ride, or to start or end an Uber ride. My Galaxy S3 (32Gb memory) is my personal cell phone and I receive news alerts (local TV station news, CNN news alerts), e-mail notifications, and constant GPS connections to check out traffic situation in the San Francisco Bay Area. I do not mind paying $10 a week to Uber to use their iPhone 4 because I am using their iPhone strictly for Uber and I am using a device dedicated for navigation. I have never had riders complain directly to me about me using my Garmin GPS but they have complained to Uber about me having better knowledge of their city (probably San Francisco). Uber riders will always know their neighborhood and traffic shortcuts better than Uber drivers unless those Uber drivers live in the same neighborhoods. I have driven riders from Oakland and Berkeley to various parts of San Francisco. There is no way I can be familiar with the many neighborhoods of San Francisco as well as the people who live and work in those neighborhoods.


Just tell complaining pax that you cover an area of 600 square miles and you don't know every street in it. I had a pax say that she thought it was unprofessional for Uber drivers to use GPS - I explained that UberX is driven by casual, amateur drivers and suggested that a better option for her would be to pay the price premium and upgrade to a cab, driven by a professional.


----------



## William1964

I rely on my Garmin standalone GPS it update street closures even for the festivals in Chicago Riot Fest all those things really nice


----------

